# I prefer the Cruze to my Mercedes GLK250



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

diesel said:


> So, last weekend I thought it would be a good idea to buy a GLK250 Bluetec to have something new and different to drive. Well, I have to say I prefer the Cruze for various reasons. First of, my primary issue with the Merc is seat comfort. I tried and tried various movements with the power seats, but just couldn't find one that fits. Secondly, it doesn't work very well with my 3GS iPhone which is a bit irritating. Overall, it's a nice vehicle, very fast and still gets about 35-36 MPG overall. But I just prefer the Cruze. It's interesting how getting a Mercedes has made me appreciate the Cruze that much more. Now, I had a 2013 GLK250 last year before I bought my Cruze and sold it for some of the same reasons, but I can be one of those people who can keep doing the same thing over again expecting different results  I am also a car junkie, so that's part of the problem too.
> 
> Anyway, the moral of the story is, I would put the Cruze up against cars costing significantly more and say that the Cruze holds its own very well. I am looking forward to getting back into my Cruze next week.


Good to hear.

But one question why do you still have a iPhone 3GS?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> But one question why do you still have a iPhone 3GS?


With everything but cars, I keep them until they are absolutely useless. As long as this phone still works, I will keep it. I had my last cell phone several years and only got rid of it when I ran over it with the car accidentally.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

diesel said:


> With everything but cars, I keep them until they are absolutely useless. As long as this phone still works, I will keep it. I had my last cell phone several years and only got rid of it when I ran over it with the car accidentally.


Ok. What year and trim is your Cruze?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I had a similar experience with a 2002 Mercedes C230K. It was a nice car, performed well, got good gas mileage, but I wound up turning it in at the end of the 39 month lease. It just seemed to me that Mercedes engineered the fun out of that car. My next car was 2004 GTO 6MT - which I still have. The Germans can build some really fun cars, I had a 1984 Porsche 944 and it handled like a go kart on rails - phenomenal car. I just got a 2014 BMW 320i-awesome car - great drivers car extremely well balanced car. I too liked the Cruze better then the Benz I had.


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd much rather drive my cruze over either of my trucks.. Kinda sad I prefer a car that makes 150 hp compared to my 1200hp truck but this thing is just so comfortable and effortless lol.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Ok. What year and trim is your Cruze?


2014 Diesel


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

We looked at a loaded CLA a few months ago. I was very, very disappointed. The transmission sucks and the interior just seemed extremely cheap for a Mercedes. Rear seat space was about the same or smaller than the Cruze.

I do like the C class, though.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Before I got my diesel Cruze I had a 2007 Mercedes ML320 diesel. I loved it when it wasn't broke. I am totally through with Mercedes. You pay for a great car but you only get a good car. There are no such things as German cars or American cars. All cars are made everywhere now. Mercedes are made in Tuscaloosa Alabama. And another thing. GM has customer service reps on a Cruze site. Mercedes reps are nowhere to be found on any forums. Better stop before this turns into a rant.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> There are no such things as German cars or American cars. All cars are made everywhere now.


 True - the 2002 C230K I had was made in South Africa. This new 320i I just got is made in South Africa too.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> True - the 2002 C230K I had was made in South Africa. This new 320i I just got is made in South Africa too.


Wow, I didn't know they made cars there! Interesting!


----------

